# Veloplug Feedback



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Been curious about Veloplugs for a while. With the demise of my handbuilt wheels I acquired some Easton (Velomax) Circuits. Juanmoretime hooked me up with the Veloplugs through the mail (THANKS JUAN!). Last night I started popping them in the spoke holes to see how they would do.

Luckily the holes in the Circuits would fit the Veloplugs. I had to clip off two of the four little prongs that hold in the veloplugs. Once that was done I could pop them in with my thumb. After that I mounted up some Michelin Carbons. In the mounting process I managed to dislodge one which was no big deal. I simply popped it back in the hole and continued to mount up the tire.

After a commute to work this morning the tires are still holding air thus these things appear to be working as advertised. I nomally use the Ritchey snap-on rim strips thus I am probably not saving much weight BUT I wanted to give them a shot. Several additional observations:


I have read that the extra space in the spoke bed makes tire mounting easier. That did seem to be the case with the Easton / Michelin combo as well. Normally new Michelin Carbons can be quite a workout to get onto most rims but these mounted up quickly. That is a plus in my book!

My first flat will be the true test of these little devices. I'd hate to be changing a tire at dusk and have one of the plugs fall out and not notice it missing.

I'd be curious to hear from others that have used these things... Also which rims did/did not work. I have a buddy who wants to try them on some old Rolf Sestreire wheels...


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Interesting.........*

I had thought about using them on my new rims, but chickened out instead. By your observation I can see where it would be easier mounting tires (since the tube would lay flatter in the rim.) I guess as long as the inside surface is super smooth it should work out pretty good.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

SteveO, very good to here. Even a few grams saved, especially at the rim, is more citical than just saving a couple of grams of static weight. I still have a sealed bag of 72 if any one is interested!


----------



## Kakah! (Jun 21, 2006)

We've installed them on quite a few wheelsets and had zero problems. Depending on the rim hole diameter they can be a pain to put in sometimes. Instead of removing two prongs take some pliers and just crease an opposing set of tongs in, never not been able to get them into any rim. I wish I could remember the wieghts.....I think 32 plugs wieghed 5-6 grams.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I use them standard on the wheels I send out. They fit Velocity and every double eyeleted rim I've tried so far (Mavic OP and new DT RR 1.1) They do not fit Alex Crostini or single eyeleted RR 1.1 rims very well.

-Eric


----------



## fff-723 (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to use them on my new topolino cx2.0 wheels. However in Belgium they are hard to find. Will have to order them trough ebay for the US


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

I like mine - I use small strips on e tape to hold the plugs in place, as I don't want the roadside loss of a plug to strand me. No flats caused by plug failure. Tire install no different.

Good product.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I've got them in my Velocity Fusion rims and like them. No problems and perhaps tire mounting is a bit easier since there is no rim tape. Tire mounting can vary so much with rim and tire choices it's tough to say if it's the veloplugs helping for sure.

One odd thing that happened is when my Fusions were new I got a flat from a bur on the rim seam. With rim tape it would have been covered. A bit of emery cloth to smooth it and a small piece of electrical tape over the seam solved that.


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh yeah - good point - I also e tape the stem hole . . .


----------

